# Outdoors > Photography and Video >  Worm

## MB

While hunting in the CNI recently, I came across some fresh pig rooting, so fresh I suspect they heard me coming through the bush and buggered off. I can see what they were after. A large earthworm was exposed. Round in photo is 300BLK (same length as .223). Biggest worm I've ever seen. I'm not so interested that I want to pin down the exact species, but wondered if they are common? Sadly, all I could think was bait!

----------


## Woody

Known as NZ bushworm.

----------


## Woody

https://teara.govt.nz/en/earthworms/page-3

----------


## Barry the hunter

yes reasonable common - when I was a Ranger in Waioeka gorge the locals used to come up and dig for them to use eel bobbing - I have seen them make traditional bobs with flax but they also used squares of panty hose - very effective

----------


## Woody

Yes. The flax thread good for crays too, but panty hose even better. Easier than pots.

----------


## Ranger 888

I've dug them up in the Waitakere Ranges while track building, over a metre long.

----------


## 223nut

Just be glad it's not inside you.... Makes me want to take a couple of the dogs droncit...

----------


## MB

> Just be glad it's not inside you.... Makes me want to take a couple of the dogs droncit...


A real bushman would have gobbled up that wiggly protein snack  :Grin:  :Sick:

----------


## Dundee

I got a pic of one in the Ruahine Ranges that was as long as my size 9 gumboots,will try and find the pic .

----------


## Black Rabbit

Good bait for fresh water, but does `t allow in here.

----------


## vulcannz

https://www.1news.co.nz/2022/09/02/e...istchurch-boy/

----------


## Longranger

> yes reasonable common - when I was a Ranger in Waioeka gorge the locals used to come up and dig for them to use eel bobbing - I have seen them make traditional bobs with flax but they also used squares of panty hose - very effective


Was that used or new panty hose....?

----------


## Maca49

Bloody panty hose! Geeze

----------


## Dundee

Finally found the pic of the earth worm i came across in the Ruahine Ranges. Searched through hundreds of photos and it was way back in 2016.
It was up at the Coppermine area in the Ruahines.
Size 9 gumboots.

----------

